

12 Year Old Develops His Own Theory of Relativity - dkasper
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1369595/Jacob-Barnett-12-higher-IQ-Einstein-develops-theory-relativity.html#ixzz1HerCUCXn

======
MaysonL
Dupe, flagged.

See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369094>

~~~
dkasper
Sorry, couldn't find it in searchyc.

